# Toro Power Max 826 OXE Impeller



## Josco (Jan 28, 2015)

Have a Toro Power Max 826 OXE Model 38624 and the impeller stopped turning, the auger turns fine. It appears the two shear bolts that attach the impeller to the shaft either broke or fell out. Can I replace them from the top by removing the chute or do I have to remove the augers from the machine?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like it uses two pins and you should be able to knock out the old ones and insert new ones through the chute hole, *should*. I don't have one and haven't done it on that model.
If you get in there with a trouble light or flashlight you will be able to see if you can before you pull the chute 
This should be your impeller for the PM 826.


----------



## Josco (Jan 28, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog,

Looking at the parts manual it shows two bolts and nuts. It's my brother's machine and I will forward him your reply.

Thank you very much
Joe


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Let us know if this works in case I have to do mine please.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry about that. When I read about going through the chute I was thinking roll pins.

If they are shear bolts then they should have just fallen out but he should check to make sure there isn't anything remaining in the shaft. He should be able to look into the chute hole and line up one hole and stick a nail or something in it to line it up and then reach in through the auger and get a bolt started.


----------



## Josco (Jan 28, 2015)

My brother just informed me he was able to replace the impeller shear bolts from the front without removing anything from the machine. For safety sake he removed the spark wire and clamped a piece of 2 X 4 to the auger so it would not accidently turn
while he had his hands in there replacing the bolts.

Thank you again or all your help
Joe


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Josco said:


> My brother just informed me he was able to replace the impeller shear bolts from the front without removing anything from the machine. For safety sake he removed the spark wire and clamped a piece of 2 X 4 to the auger so it would not accidently turn
> while he had his hands in there replacing the bolts.
> 
> Thank you again or all your help
> Joe


Your brother is a wise man. Even if the engine never starts the impeller back driven by the auger reduction can give a good nip.

Pete


----------

